# New puppy can't hold in his pee before getting outside



## kitty_dgo (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a new puppy and for the most part, she knows to pee outside. At night, i get woken up as she barks to go out. I have her in a crate at night in our room.

When I wake her up I take her out of the crate and walk to the door. As I put on my shoes she ends up panicking and pees on the floor. For the past couple of days I've just picked her up and walked her outside as she won't pee on me (I hope!). I live in a condo so sometimes it might take a while waiting for the elevator and I'd hate for her to pee in the elevator or hallway.

Her last drink of water is around 8pm and we're usually in bed around 11:00~12. we take her for a quick pee walk before at around 10.

What can I do to help her hold it until we get outside?


----------



## Acadia (Aug 6, 2008)

What time in the morning do you take her out?


----------



## kitty_dgo (Nov 5, 2008)

she usually barks and wakes us up at around 4. after peeing she goes back to sleep and she's ok again until 6.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like you need to be waking her up instead of you waking her up. I would set your alarm for about every two hours and take her out throughout the night.


----------



## novagir18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Pick her up and walk her outside. As soon as she hits the ground, she's going to pee. In the morning, the first thing my puppy's feet touch is the grass.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

Put your shoes on before you let the dog out of the crate, then carry her. My first dog was a Yorkie in a third floor apartment, stairs. I would often go shoeless, bare feet in the snow builds character.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The Fraggle is right. (It happens.)

Don't wait for a puppy to announce the need to go outside. By the time she becomes aware of it, you have a VERY narrow window of opportunity to get out the door. The time between, "Oh oh. I gotta go." and "Oh, here it comes!" is amazingly short for a young pup. It's not a matter of training. It's a matter of physiology. If you wait too long, and carry the pup outside, you run the very real risk of being peed on.

Get on a schedule of feeding and pottying and stick with it. You can gradually increase the interval between trips outside and, before you know it, you'll both be sleeping through the night.


----------



## kitty_dgo (Nov 5, 2008)

oohh, i see. thank you everyone for replying!


----------



## NikaHurst (Apr 19, 2021)

Tolak said:


> Put your shoes on before you let the dog out of the crate, then carry her. My first dog was a Yorkie in a third floor apartment, stairs. I would often go shoeless, bare feet in the snow builds character.


Hahaha!! True


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

This thread is from 2008 and most of the participants are no longer active on the forum....I'm going to go ahead and close it, but feel free to start your own thread.


----------

